

Mathematical trick wiki Terrence Tao blogged about is now live - Tricki - vang3lis
http://www.tricki.org/

======
aneesh
There's no substitute for a good mathematical intuition, especially as you
tackle the more difficult problems. But having a standard bag of tricks up
your sleeve can be very helpful. Just use them as a tool, not as a crutch.

If you're interesting in this sort of thing, I highly recommend working your
way through the Art of Problem Solving texts (www.artofproblemsolving.com).

~~~
dangoldin
Another great book is "How to Solve It" by Polya ([http://www.amazon.com/How-
Solve-Aspect-Mathematical-Method/d...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Solve-Aspect-
Mathematical-Method/dp/0691023565)) as it gives a heuristic approach to
solving problems.

------
quisxt
Most of the higher level math text books I've read present theorems and their
proofs , but not much on strategies for actually solving problems (a notable
exception: Wilf's Generatingfunctionology), so this seems like it should
become a very nice resource.

As one would expect from a brand new site, it's rather short on content. The
content that's there right now, though is pretty good.

------
jibiki
Seems like the kind of thing that would be more fun to write than to read...

------
nutmeg
It took me more than one try to parse the meaning from that title.

------
Rod
Just to point out a typo: it's "Terence Tao", not "Terrence Tao".

~~~
vang3lis
I can't edit that anymore, but thank you!

